# Best and worst weeks



## LeeLee (Jan 13, 2013)

We all know that a healthy weight loss is 1-2 lbs per week.  However, an occasional spectacular week is brilliant (or awful if it's a gain).  Has anyone got anything to share?  I'll tell you mine if you tell me yours!


----------

